# TBX 2019 schedule, and TBX elites schedule



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

4/27 mosquito
5/11 milton
6/8 mosquito
7/13 w branch
8/17 berlin 
Team events.
Elites events
5/4 mosquito
5/18 milton
6/1 berlin
6/22 mosquito
7/27 milton
8/10 berlin
Opens
4/20 milton...elites
6/29 berlin...team
9/14 mosquito...team

Info, Ed Mook 330-646-2436


----------



## terrywatsonfishing (Jan 19, 2012)

Can’t wait..... who is elite director this year?


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Same for both, Ed Mook


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow, Ed is going to be a busy busy guy lol


----------



## red and blue 520 (Oct 15, 2010)

[


----------



## red and blue 520 (Oct 15, 2010)

any info on the elite series championship lake? where? when?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Some discrepancies in the schedules posted here, and those posted on the Do Bass site that lists numerous circuit's tournaments.

http://www.dobass.com/ohiobasstournaments.html

Anyone know which one is right? I'm guessing Do Bass?


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

The above schedule is correct. Ed sent it to me to post guys.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Well ........ may not have a Mahoning Division or an East Division this year. Interesting .....


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Bassbme said:


> Well ........ may not have a Mahoning Division or an East Division this year. Interesting .....


There is an eastern elite. Guess they're waiting to see if they get a director again for both Mahonings. With the disarray, I'm leaning towards Lakes Trail now


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

My bad ...... forgot part of a word. lol I meant northeast elites. And yeah, probably going to fish Lakes Trail by default now. 

Honestly, unless there is some difficulty in getting permits that the general public doesn't know about, I think the schedules on all the remaining (at least for now) circuits are pretty sorry. No Milton, and no West Branch on any of the schedules.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We are currently looking for a director. If anyone is interested or knows of someone who would be interested, please contact me.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Bassbme said:


> My bad ...... forgot part of a word. lol I meant northeast elites. And yeah, probably going to fish Lakes Trail by default now.
> 
> Honestly, unless there is some difficulty in getting permits that the general public doesn't know about, I think the schedules on all the remaining (at least for now) circuits are pretty sorry. No Milton, and no West Branch on any of the schedules.


It's not the easiest thing to do (getting permits), but some of these clubs and circuits start applying for permits in August and September which makes for getting on the lakes that TD's want to fish a bit difficult. Sometimes resulting in a 'fish what's available' situation. Not to mention 5 money trails, NOAA, and open events on our limited accessible tournament waters does not leave a lot of wiggle room.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

I hate to see this division in trouble. Both the team,and elites are fun, well run events, as all TBX events are. Myself and Donnie worked hard, along with Phil to make these events the best we could. This is a great opportunity for someone to direct events. Come on guys, step up. Contact Phil Carver.


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

BASSINONE said:


> I hate to see this division in trouble. Both the team,and elites are fun, well run events, as all TBX events are. Myself and Donnie worked hard, along with Phil to make these events the best we could. This is a great opportunity for someone to direct events. Come on guys, step up. Contact Phil Carver.


Sorry guys, but I’m confused. Is Ed the new director? Or are you still looking for someone?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I saw on BBC a post for directors for both NEO circuits. I'm little confused also. Who pulled the permits for those tourny's?


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Ed decided to not run the 2 divisions. He did pull all permits for TBX. So yes, someone is needed to do the team series as well as the elites. Contact Phil Carver for info. teambassxtreme.com


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

BASSINONE said:


> Ed decided to not run the 2 divisions. He did pull all permits for TBX. So yes, someone is needed to do the team series as well as the elites. Contact Phil Carver for info. teambassxtreme.com


Thanks for clarifying! I’ll try to convince a couple guys.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Any update on the search for directors?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I have not heard from anyone interested yet. If you know of anyone please send them my way. The schedule is not set and will be up to the director of the divisions.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the N.E. Elites division is a go for the 2019 season. For complete details please visit our website. www.buckeyeelites.com


----------

